# Mounting a Triton TRA001 in a table



## GeordieStew (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi

I'm looking to mount my TRA001 in a custom dismantlable table. I bought a kreg insert plate (which may not be the best, but it'll do for now).

I need an NVR.

What do I need to do to the router to mount it? Anything to remove?

How does it work with the on/off switch and the safety feature of the protective cover not allowing full lift?

Sorry if I haven't been clear. I'm fairly novice.

Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

I use a Triton in a custom table.

You have to remove the base plate to mount it to the plate. It uses the same screws & holes.

I mounted mine so the on/off switch is accessible from the front of the table. I just reach under and turn off the switch and release the interlock, before raising the chuck to change bits. I use a big red paddle switch on the outside of the table to control the router.

You have to reach under the table to lock the height every time because the Triton's seem to creep down with the plunge spring removed. Which you must do to use the above table height adjustment.

You will probably have to drill a hole in the Kreg plate to access the height adjuster from the top of table. If you get a "Pattern C" plate, it does not have the extra hole for height adjustment.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My Triton is mounted on a Woodpecker plate, which is maybe and eighth of an inch thicker that most plates. I like the larger size and thickness--the Triton is not a lightweight. If you drill your own hole, invert the plate, place the Triton on the underside and mark where the hole will go. I think it was half an inch. Drill up through the marking, then use a rat tail file through the top side to smooth out the edges of the hole. Be sure you place the router so it lines up on the mounting holes, and that the on/off and locking lever face the front opening of your table. The Triton has a nice dust collection setup, read the instructions and make use of it. Marc Sommerfeld videos on YouTube show how he uses this setup.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

My Triton is mounted to the Kreg plate like yours. However, it is not secured to the router table. I simply lift it out of the hole and place a cover plate in the hole to make a work station. The router is heavy enough to sit still when it is in the working position.

Note: I also have a Bosch 1617 on the other end of the table! :grin:

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Badger2 (Nov 11, 2014)

Strange how the various plates seem to have different positions that the router will be in when fitted. Just had another look at my TRA001, which has a pre drilled Kreg plate and the on/off switch will be near to me on the RHS. Twist about 90 degrees to the left compared to yours. The speed control will also be near me, but as the speed numbers on it are only visable when the router is out of the table in the hand held position, it's another small point that has not been considered.

How do you deal with the dust/chippings?

Malcolm


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Badger2 said:


> How do you deal with the dust/chippings?
> 
> Malcolm


I connect a Bosch VAC005 hose to the Triton dust port.


----------



## Badger2 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for that MT.

I have just found a video showing the switching when mounted, which may be of uinterest to others. It comes at 12.30 secs.




Malcolm


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Malcolm - after using the router many times, it has become second nature to operate it. The on/off switch is on the back side and I have to reach under the table to operate it for bit changes and to get it ready to run by putting it in the ON position. I turn it on and off from the paddle switch (Rockler item) shown in the pictures.

As for the speed control...I have only changed it a few times. I just adjust it by the sound of the router while it is running! :surprise: I slowed it down when I was using a big cutter to make raised panels for cabinet doors. Note that a big cutter is almost 3 1/2 inches in diameter and it will fit in the Kreg plate opening.:dance3:

I found some pics of the dust hose connected to the Triton's dust port. Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Badger2 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Mike, Which Plate have you mounted that on please?

Thanks for the photos which are excellent showing the extraction connection. I ordered the Kreg plate that is drilled for this router, but in checking this afternoon I thought the holes were not correct for the router lift. Now I have checked again, it seems that they are correct and the router sits under the table at an angle, as shown in your photos, so maybe you have the Kreg plate?

Perhaps it's me but I would have thought it would not have been a problem to make everything 'square-up' but perhaps it would make other things more awkward. Not used a table mount before and hardly ever used a rouiter, so a learning curve for me.

Malcolm


----------

